# EMT-I Students



## phideux (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw they have a spot for EMT-B students, and a spot for paramedic students. Now there is a spot for the in between EMT-I students.
Our second week of class so far has been pretty much review of Basic, and patient assessment. Soon it will be IVs and Airways.B)


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 1, 2010)

It will be a good day when this level finally disappears in 2014.  It is just a display of what EMS in the U.S. has become with emphasis on a few skills without the knowledge.

You need to move on to Paramedic quickly so you will at least know why you are doing the skills being taught at this level.


----------



## phideux (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on my way to Medic, but I guess Intermediate is a required step here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2010)

phideux said:


> I saw they have a spot for EMT-B students, and a spot for paramedic students. Now there is a spot for the in between EMT-I students.
> Our second week of class so far has been pretty much review of Basic, and patient assessment. Soon it will be IVs and Airways.B)


 
Like 90% of the class is Basic review........


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It will be a good day when this level finally disappears in 2014.  It is just a display of what EMS in the U.S. has become with emphasis on a few skills without the knowledge.
> 
> You need to move on to Paramedic quickly so you will at least know why you are doing the skills being taught at this level.



i've kept my words to myself ever since i've joined this site but i have to say.. do you have to be so rude in every damn post you respond to.. they need to ban you again seeing as how every post you seem to put down every aspect of ems.  if you hate the way the system is then stop coming to the forum or do you just come on here to start crap?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> i've kept my words to myself ever since i've joined this site but i have to say.. do you have to be so rude in every damn post you respond to.. they need to ban you again seeing as how every post you seem to put down every aspect of ems. if you hate the way the system is then stop coming to the forum or do you just come on here to start crap?


 
Do you want to point out exactly what was rude in that post?

Do you not want anyone to strive for a higher level of training or education?
Do you want everyone to stay an EMT-B because you are one?

Do you not have an understanding about the coming changes for the NREMT and the levels?  Did you see Intermediate listed in the new levels? 

There are over 50 different EMS certs making a mess of this field with most of these based solely on a few skills.    

Wise up...times are a changin'.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh I agree about a higher education.  Thats why I have asked what classes I should take to help me with my paramedic degree besides just the prereqs.  You just seem to think that everyone needs to be a nurse since you are one.  I understand that there are so many different levels of ems certs out and it should be narrowed down.  But not everyone needs to go into nursing.  Yes It's a good career for some but not for all.  I have several friends who are nurses and also medics.  There is a place for both in the health industry but it just seems like every time you post something its negative about the ems field.  If you don't like it stay out of it.. It's that simple


----------



## reaper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, The Intermediate level is useless and needs to be done away with, especially in SC. It should never be a requirement for advancement to Paramedic!


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

reaper said:


> Sorry, The Intermediate level is useless and needs to be done away with, especially in SC. It should never be a requirement for advancement to Paramedic!



that may be true but does anyone know whats going to happen to the I's when the change takes effect?  Will they have to take classes to get their P or will they be reduced to a B?


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I think remember reading that the I's can do some class room hours and become P's.  Don't remember the exact requirements though. Also seems like one level of I is gonna be eliminated.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 5, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It will be a good day when this level finally disappears in 2014.  It is just a display of what EMS in the U.S. has become with emphasis on a few skills without the knowledge.
> 
> You need to move on to Paramedic quickly so you will at least know why you are doing the skills being taught at this level.



10 char


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 5, 2010)

I find the paramedic level even, to be woefully inadequate.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I find the paramedic level even, to be woefully inadequate.



I think it's a real shame.

Now I am not totally against an "intermediate" level of skill; Australia uses them to good effect .... how do I put this nicely, um, I am just against your intermediate level! 

Our intermediate level (which we call Paramedic and from 2012 will have a Bachelors Degree) has the following:

- GTN
- Salbutamol
- IM Glucagon
- Aspirin
- Ondansteron IV and PO
- Paracetamol PO
- IV Glucose 10%
- IV fluid 
- Adrenaline neb, IM and IV
- Morphine IV
- Naloxone IM, IV and IN
- Cardioversion
- 12 lead ECG
- Manual defibrillation

One service has amiodarone for arrests, ceftriaxone IM and midazolam IM or IN for seizures and these will probably end up in our new national scope of practice; midazolam at least anyway.


----------



## JCampbell (Feb 25, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> i've kept my words to myself ever since i've joined this site but i have to say.. do you have to be so rude in every damn post you respond to.. they need to ban you again seeing as how every post you seem to put down every aspect of ems.  if you hate the way the system is then stop coming to the forum or do you just come on here to start crap?


X100
#1 reason I try to stay the hell away from this site.  You know it seems to me that it takes around 5 minutes to read and make a post. So at 5700 posts thats close to 500 hours spent telling people how crappy their jobs are instead of spending that time continuing your own education. Oh, and another thing...NOBODY gives a flying crap what is done down under.


----------



## reaper (Feb 25, 2010)

JCampbell said:


> X100
> #1 reason I try to stay the hell away from this site.  You know it seems to me that it takes around 5 minutes to read and make a post. So at 5700 posts thats close to 500 hours spent telling people how crappy their jobs are instead of spending that time continuing your own education. Oh, and another thing...NOBODY gives a flying crap what is done down under.



You really need to learn about the industry, before jumping on someone else. The Intermediate level is a very bad thing. In SC it is useless, as they cannot do much more then a basic.

Those of us that are in EMS as a career (not just Rn's), are very happy that the NREMT is trying to straighten out the mess of EMS in the US. Yes, a lot of us do care what happens "Down Under" and every where else in the world. That is how EMS evolves!

No offense, but you work for the worst company in the state. You have not experienced EMS yet. So take the effort to learn from those that have done it. Anyone that does not listen to those that have come before them, just does not have what it takes to make a long career in this field. You have posted some good posts and I think you will make it. But, take the time to learn from others. All over the world.

Vent may rub people the wrong way. But, she has a lot of experience and a vast knowledge of the job. She is passionate about EMS becoming a true medical field. That makes some people mad. They just want it to stay the way it is. That will not happen. I have seen more change in the last 5 years, then I ever saw in the previous 11. Change is coming and it will be for the better!


----------



## mct601 (Feb 25, 2010)

reaper said:


> You really need to learn about the industry, before jumping on someone else. The Intermediate level is a very bad thing. In SC it is useless, as they cannot do much more then a basic.
> 
> Those of us that are in EMS as a career (not just Rn's), are very happy that the NREMT is trying to straighten out the mess of EMS in the US. Yes, a lot of us do care what happens "Down Under" and every where else in the world. That is how EMS evolves!
> 
> ...



I have only been following EMS closely for a year now. when you say true medical field, can you give me some examples of how it can move into that direction from where it is now?

And if Aussie 'intermediates' can do so much, what is their upper levels of EMS capable of?


----------



## JCampbell (Feb 25, 2010)

reaper said:


> You really need to learn about the industry, before jumping on someone else. The Intermediate level is a very bad thing. In SC it is useless, as they cannot do much more then a basic.
> 
> Those of us that are in EMS as a career (not just Rn's), are very happy that the NREMT is trying to straighten out the mess of EMS in the US. Yes, a lot of us do care what happens "Down Under" and every where else in the world. That is how EMS evolves!
> 
> ...



Ok here's what I mean. First off the OP just wanted to start a thread about meeting and greeting other EMT-I students. Then immediately someone jumps into a thread she has absolutely no business being involved in and states her well known opinion about different levels of EMS. That's abrasive, and asking for a flame war. Totally uncalled for. Heck, I'm sure a lot of MD's look at RN's as hacks that couldn't get into med school, but that's just their opinion, not always the truth. The emphasis for the EMT-I is to assume more of a leadership role than a Basic. It's not to be "like a Paramedic without the narcs" or anything like that. When you wear the EMT-I patch you are expected to perform at a higher level than a Basic, more thorough patient assessments, more attention to detail, professionalism, and a level of responsibility goes along with the title, not just I.V. starts and Combi-Tubes.  There is nothing useless about continuing education and having someone on your truck who has been instilled with a greater sense of responsibility than he may have been in basic class. A lot of people, like me, are taking the class not as an end to a career, but as a step along the way. Paramedic class doesn't start for a while and I like to take every opportunity to learn and advance in this field in the meantime. Extra income earned as an EMT-I while attending Paramedic class won't hurt either. I am also fully aware of our past and of our future, both my instructors have been EMT-Ps since the 70's and make sure we are aware, besides the first chapter in both textbooks deals with the subject. I also understand that things are done differently in other countries, how could I not when every freaking post has some kiwi chiming in with "you yanks suck at your job, we're so much better over here." Bottom line is that this thread is about people in EMT-I school talking to each other. Period. So if you don't fall into that category then kindly stay out. Thanks.


----------



## JCampbell (Feb 25, 2010)

And another thing, what does who I currently work for have to do with ANYTHING? I expect more from you than that. This job was temporary while I got my Basic certs and now that's happened I plan to move on, but no matter where you work, YOU ALONE decide what your level of performance will be, if it ever is diluted by the yahoos around you, then you are acting in an un-professional manner and are then no better than they are.  I can assure you that I take this job seriously no matter who's name is on the side of the truck, MY name is on my uniform.


----------



## reaper (Feb 25, 2010)

JCampbell said:


> And another thing, what does who I currently work for have to do with ANYTHING? I expect more from you than that. This job was temporary while I got my Basic certs and now that's happened I plan to move on, but no matter where you work, YOU ALONE decide what your level of performance will be, if it ever is diluted by the yahoos around you, then you are acting in an un-professional manner and are then no better than they are.  I can assure you that I take this job seriously no matter who's name is on the side of the truck, MY name is on my uniform.




Who you work for does matter, if that is all the experience you have ever had. You are seeing the worst and you will pick up bad habits, even if you don't think you will. I am glad you are looking elsewhere. A good work environment can greatly affect the care that you provide and the experience you gain.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 25, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It will be a good day when this level finally disappears in 2014.  It is just a display of what EMS in the U.S. has become with emphasis on a few skills without the knowledge.
> 
> You need to move on to Paramedic quickly so you will at least know why you are doing the skills being taught at this level.



Vent- why is it always such a pedantic condescending tone from you? It isn't like they just say here's a tube shove it in there. 

My EMT-I book has a 66 page chapter for airway management.  I realize there are probably entire BOOKS on airway management, but do you expect that every single person who is working on their intermediate is not going to continue on to get their paramedic?  You already have your way... intermediate is going away and all the intermediates will be forced to up or downgrade.  Why do you have to interrupt every stream of thought with your preference that we get no experience at all during our course of education?


can you just write out a rant for us to sticky at the top of every forum, so that we can discuss without being chastised for being interested and even taking a class to learn in the first place?

Typically I enjoy your informative posts, but tell me what does your comment lend to this thread?  Is it relevant to the original post?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 25, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Vent- why is it always such a pedantic condescending tone from you? It isn't like they just say here's a tube shove it in there.
> 
> My EMT-I book has a 66 page chapter for airway management.  I realize there are probably entire BOOKS on airway management, but do you expect that every single person who is working on their intermediate is not going to continue on to get their paramedic?  You already have your way... intermediate is going away and all the intermediates will be forced to up or downgrade.  Why do you have to interrupt every stream of thought with your preference that we get no experience at all during our course of education?
> 
> ...



hopefully her comment aids to defer more people from deciding to pursue a level of training that allows an emt to perform paramedic skills without paramedic training.

not that paramedic training is at the extent it should be...

I am not trying to glorify paramedicine by any means, but this really should be an "all or nothing" type of deal.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 25, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Vent- why is it always such a pedantic condescending tone from you? It isn't like they just say here's a tube shove it in there.


 
Do you not want to see EMS advance?

You got your RN. Do you believe EMS should now remain behind you?

Do you want the OP  to be left behind when the changes take place? 

Why not start preparing for the future, which will happen in just a couple of years, today? 

Too many do want EMS to stay the same because they don't want to do the additional education or they are afraid of change that might bring more responsibility and accountability.  



Lifeguards For Life said:


> hopefully her comment aids to defer more people from deciding to pursue a level of training that allows an emt to perform paramedic skills without paramedic training.


 
You are right on the mark.

The EMT-I is  essentially an EMT-B with a few additional "Paramedic" skills but very little education to back them up.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Feb 26, 2010)

at my school you can get your intermediate, but there isnt really an intermediate program per say. it is a paramedic program, and you can test for your EMT-I after your second semester if you choose. I took and passed I85 for the experience, and... why not.

I dont feel that EMT-I is completely useless tho... I feel that the extra knowledge obtained from EMT-I greatly improved my assesment skills, and understanding of the disease process. while we still didnt have the whole picture, i felt it was a vast improvement over basic. but im not sure how my program compares to other intermediate programs since my school requires prereqs like A&P and pharmocology.

With that said...in my area, the EMT-I doesnt really allow you to do a whole lot extra other than start IV's and push a few more meds (911 runs dual paramedic trucks pretty much everywhere), oh, and a little extra cash per hour. i personally dont see how you could be satisfied with just an EMT-I if you are dedicated to a career in EMS/healthcare. but i dont feel it is right to chastize someone for improving their education, whether or not you feel they have set their goals high enough.    

i think vent comes off as condescending because she always answers your question with a question... but however you may feel about her, you cant hate someone for wanting to improve their trade/industry


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 26, 2010)

This is the one and probably only profession that takes it as an insult when you suggest to someone that they should continue their education to learn more. You might as well as slap their mother rather than tell an EMT-B to go on to be a Paramedic. "Why? Aren't EMT-Bs important too?" "You just say that because you hate EMT-Bs." "You think everyone should be a Paragod." 

You tell a CNA that they should go on to be an RN and they take it as a compliment that someone recognized they might do well advancing themselves. Tell just about anyone from a store clerk to the phlebotomist they should go back to college and they will probably take that as a sign of encouragement to move on from what might be otherwise a deadend job. Tell most nursing or whatever health care students that an advanced degree will be of importance and they will give it some thought or do some research to see what education opportunities are available. You tell an LVN that opportunities are limited for them and most will consider advancing their education or should at least take note of the warning for their future. But, tell an EMT-B that they should go on to be a Paramedic so that they will have the knowledge and skills to better care for their patients as well as more employment opportunities is just an insult to the EMT-B or I according to some.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 26, 2010)

JCampbell said:


> Oh, and another thing...NOBODY gives a flying crap what is done down under.



Why would that be, exactly?  Wouldn't it be good to learn from a place that's a bit more advanced in the field than we are?


----------



## iamjeff171 (Feb 26, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It will be a good day when this level finally disappears in 2014.  It is just a display of what EMS in the U.S. has become with emphasis on a few skills without the knowledge.
> .



so if you told a CNA, LVN, RN or anyone else that their level of certification was inferior/obsolete and should be abollished, would they not also be a bit peeved?

telling someone that their cert is useless is a little different than telling them they should seek to advance their skills...IMHO

-Jeff


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 26, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> so if you told a CNA, LVN, RN or anyone else that their level of certification was inferior/obsolete and should be abollished, would they not also be a bit peeved?


 
This has already been done many times in all the other professions. The CNA has been asked to advance to PCT level (about 500 - 700 hours) in some places. The LVN hasn't been used in acute care situations in some states for over 20 years. There is even a recent article about that in the news section on this forum. The RN may need a BSN to apply for some jobs due to the competitiveness. If you want to work on some Flight or Specialty Teams, both inside and outside of the hospital, a BSN is not asking too much. The CRTT has gone away in the RT world as have the OJTs or whatever other lesser trained levels there were at one time. One who still has not upgraded probably will not be doing much more than cleaning equipment and not patient care in the near future. Phlebotomists were once OJT certified and are now being asked to get their national cert to keep their jobs. And the list goes on and on for PT, OT, SLP, Radiology and whatever other profession in health care. You can be as peeved as you want in the unemployment line if you do not take notice of the changes heading toward you in your profession. Other professions don't take all the excuses as EMS does and do not have 50+ certs to accommodate all of the excuses. 



iamjeff171 said:


> telling someone that their cert is useless is a little different than telling them they should seek to advance their skills...IMHO
> 
> -Jeff


 
Do you want to point out where I used the work useless? Stating it is an unnecessary step and soon to be outdated one is very different.

The new NREMT levels are coming out whether some like it or not.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Feb 26, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Do you want to point out where I used the work useless? Stating it is an unnecessary step and soon to be outdated one is very different.
> 
> The new NREMT levels are coming out whether some like it or not.



i suppose you are right, those are two different statements. however the wording used earlier also not quite as soft.i suppose you didnt use the word useless, though i think that is how it comes across to many. can you point to where you used the words unnecessary?

You dont have to convince me that more education is better. i've got one more semester and an internship and ill be done with my paramedic at an accredited university. i could have finished my P in half the time and for half the cost at a school right down the road from my current one. Education is important to me...and if you want a 911 job in my area, you've gotta have a red patch...i suppose i forget that in many areas this is not the norm.

-Jeff


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> so if you told a CNA, LVN, RN or anyone else that their level of certification was inferior/obsolete and should be abollished, would they not also be a bit peeved?
> 
> telling someone that their cert is useless is a little different than telling them they should seek to advance their skills...IMHO
> 
> -Jeff



Vent my primary problem here is that we are in the lounge.  It isn't only what you say, but how you say it.  Your name is quite apt because it seems thy you vent your frustrations in every post.  If you notice, I have never not encouraged someone to continue educating themselves.  

I understand that my last posting to you was not at all cordial.  I opened this thread thinking well I don't know what I was thinking, but I was quite dismayed to see that the second post was denegrating me for taking an additional class. You see, I could have just challenged the exam without taking any time to learn about ems ops, medicine from an emergency perspective... But I pride myself in and value education.  I don't want to be some dangerous person with a patch and a license.  And I'm insulted that I get a blanket lecture from someone when it is likely that I have an equivalent education.  I realize, vent, that you are not here to coddle anyone; however I dont understand why you can't be informative without being condescending


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 26, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Vent my primary problem here is that we are in the lounge. It isn't only what you say, but how you say it. Your name is quite apt because it seems thy you vent your frustrations in every post. If you notice, I have never not encouraged someone to continue educating themselves.
> 
> I understand that my last posting to you was not at all cordial. I opened this thread thinking well I don't know what I was thinking, but I was quite dismayed to see that the second post was denegrating me for taking an additional class. You see, I could have just challenged the exam without taking any time to learn about ems ops, medicine from an emergency perspective... But I pride myself in and value education. I don't want to be some dangerous person with a patch and a license. And I'm insulted that I get a blanket lecture from someone when it is likely that I have an equivalent education. I realize, vent, that you are not here to coddle anyone; however I dont understand why you can't be informative without being condescending


 
Did you think I was criticizing you for taking the RN program? 

I am merely stating that the OP should prepare for the future. Again, tell someone to advance their education beyond the bare minimun and it is considered an insult to some. I directed my initial comments to the OP about the EMT-I and not to your RN or whatever other cert. Why are you taking such offense?   You should be proud that you did complete the degree to get your RN license.   It is also great that your are picking up extra certs but are you going to use them in EMS as a career? 

What about this statement made by you?



> You already have your way... intermediate is going away and all the intermediates will be forced to up or downgrade.


 
If you are blaming me for the Intermediate going away I should probably thank you for giving me the credit for that. However, the Paramedic with a minimum of a two year degree would be the entry for EMS if it was left entirely up to me.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

The staement was made to illustrate that you don't have to keep perserverating the point.  EMT-Is are soon to be a thing of the past.  Why do you have to shove that down everyones throat in EVERY post.  This thread is in the lounge... This was a casual post to meet other EMT-Is. It is a well known perspective that EMS is growing as a profession.  I for one am not opposed to this.  I AM an EMT-I student, who were you directing your statements at?  

The whole point being, if one person tells you something, you can probably ignore it. Three people or more.... They might have a point.  I am one person asking you not to be so condescending.  Is that too much?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 26, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I AM an EMT-I student, who were you directing your statements at?


 
phideux the OP. My post was second in this thread right after his. 



8jimi8 said:


> The whole point being, if one person tells you something, you can probably ignore it. Three people or more.... They might have a point. I am one person asking you not to be so condescending. Is that too much?


 
I made one post about the changes coming. A couple of other members asked questions about the changes. 

Why do you feel it is necessary to ignore important changes or to bash the person who mentions them? You are going to great lengths to continue making me the villain for the upcoming changes. Take your complaints to the NREMT if you want to keep the EMT-I level so EMS can continue down the same path it has for over 40 years.

How can you be an EMT-I student and not want to know about the changes coming?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> phideux the OP. My post was second in this thread right after his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you seem to only be selectively reading my posts.  I am in AGREEMENT with the upcoming changes.  The only one who is making you a villian are your condescending posts.  Maybe I chose the wrong moment to finally be fed up with your holier than thou attitude.  It may not be appropriate considering you really didn't go off like you usually do, but I think my perspective is supported by the fact that you HAVE been banned before.  I only keep asking you WHY you are so condescending and IF you could stop.  And you keep tying to play the innocent victim who hasn't done or said anything to deserve my accusations.  If you could agree to speak to us like peers, there would be no room for criticism.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

you are right 417, i shouldn't dish it out, because i am obviously tired of taking it.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> annnnnd no snappy response.  Maybe i hit a nerve



You may want to be less condescending of a true advocate of the advancement of EMS.  Vent does come across a little abrupt at times but if you will she can teach you much.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is where i tried to go with this in the first place.  I HAVE learned a great deal from Ventmedic.  I have just grown weary of the the constant derision.  I'm sorry that I'm not done with my education, it's tiring to hear that i need to keep getting my education, when i know that and i'm doing so.


----------



## phideux (Feb 26, 2010)

What did I start here????:wacko::wacko:
I'm in the EMT-I course now, just in the natural progression of the way the program works here. I'm going to school at an accredited school here all the way to my degree in Emergency Medical Technology. At that point I can take the NREMT-P tests. This semester just happens to be the spot where the EMT-I is taught along the way to EMT-P. At the end of this semester we can take the NR exam for EMT-I, but it is not required to continue on with the rest of the program. I'm volunteering right now for 2 different outfits. And at the end of this semester will take the NR EMT-I tests. That will give me more skills I can use on the street while I finish my schooling. Luckily I'm in a financial position where I concentrate on school and volunteer work. After I get through this semester, only 3 more to go.
Can't we all just get along??????B)B)B)


----------



## JCampbell (Feb 26, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Why would that be, exactly?  Wouldn't it be good to learn from a place that's a bit more advanced in the field than we are?



Because constant posts about how much more advanced things are somewhere else don't TEACH anything, therefore nothing is LEARNED.


----------



## Ocean711 (Feb 26, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It will be a good day when this level finally disappears in 2014.  It is just a display of what EMS in the U.S. has become with emphasis on a few skills without the knowledge.
> 
> You need to move on to Paramedic quickly so you will at least know why you are doing the skills being taught at this level.


 
That is absolutely amazing. You could not go ONE post without badmouthing someone. As a matter of fact, I am an EMT-I student planning on getting my EMT-P and eventually RN. My program required college level A&P and Med. Terminology to get into it. I have literally been studying twenty hours a day just to pass this class. I have a degree and got A's in my A&P courses and I still have to work hard at this. I agree with you that EMS needs to be streamlined, but your negativity really doesn't help anyone. We are taught why we are doing what we are doing, we are learning the pathophysiology behind every condition for every unit we are taught. I understand that some programs may not go into why we do thing, but mine does. My point is do not prejudge every school and make blanket statements about programs you are obviously not familiar with. I am studying for one of the hardest classes I have taken and I do not take it lightly. I am not going to argue with you about this, I only want to express my opinion. We are all on the same team, working for the same goal: providing the best patient care possible.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is the thing that gets my goat... i'll repeat again... Its not like they hand you a laryngoscope and and a tube and say... Go to town buddy, i know you don't know WHY you are doing this, but here you jam this in here and jam that in there and blammo! You did it!  

There is careful consideration of indications, contraindications, techniques.  Anatomy, phsyiology of respiration, pharmacology.  Atmospheric pressures, partial pressures, gas laws...  None of this is taken lightly in my program.  So why is it consistently thrown in my face that I'm learning a "skill" without knowing WHY i'm doing it.  That opinion is just plain IGNORANT and flat out WRONG.  I don't care how many patches and licenses you hold.  Unless you are perfect and omnipotent, don't pass judgement, until you hear me say something wrong.  THEN correct me.  No one in this thread has bemoaned the advancement of the EMS.  No one here has whined that ETI is being taken away from intermediates.  I wonder if you'll be the one crying when they eventually take ETI away from EVERYONE in EMS.  I won't because it isn't about skills for me, its about positive patient outcomes.  And we can't learn from you if we resent your very presence.  Try to think about that.


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 27, 2010)

phideux said:


> I saw they have a spot for EMT-B students, and a spot for paramedic students. Now there is a spot for the in between EMT-I students.
> Our second week of class so far has been pretty much review of Basic, and patient assessment. Soon it will be IVs and Airways.B)



Some of the best partners I've had were SPECS. It's a fading level however, I find the defined skills SPEC's bring to the table often makes calls run smoothly.


----------



## CAOX3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes how dare you start a thread discussing your *RECOGNISED* level of certification on an EMS forum.  :wacko:


----------



## Ocean711 (Mar 1, 2010)

So, how is class going for everyone?


----------



## goodgrief (Mar 1, 2010)

*Levels*

I am currently in EMT-I class right now, but I dont understand something with even the new levels 

What is the point under the new system of having EMT and AEMT? Why not just have 
first responder--control blood loss and cpr, 
EMT--advance airway, small med push, IVs
Paramedic-stand around and yell. (just kidding)

I really dont understand the point of having two different levels of EMT,

A cop is a cop is a cop. But an EMT is never just an EMT


----------



## JCampbell (Mar 1, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> I am currently in EMT-I class right now, but I dont understand something with even the new levels
> 
> What is the point under the new system of having EMT and AEMT? Why not just have
> first responder--control blood loss and cpr,
> ...



Unless you're a traffic cop, mounted cop, foot patrol cop, motorcycle cop, bike cop, SWAT cop, etc... and then you have Patrolman, LCPL, CPL, SGT, LT,  CPT, and Chief. There are different specialties and ranks in a lot of professions.  Anyway, class is going great for me, 8hrs of WMD instruction coming up which is always fun, our instructor in that class has a lot of experience working for the alphabet soup agencies and brings a ton of real world knowledge to the classroom.


----------

